# Rear Mounted Winch?



## PBHC (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone running a rear mounted winch? 

Up here it's a good idea to run one that pulls to the back if you hit a bad patch of muskeg as the only tree might be behind you. 

If you are running one how have you got it set up?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

There is someone that hooked one up one here but cant remember who maybe someone will chime in.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah do a search first next time

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=13760


----------

